# EOS 5D Mark III Firmware 1.2.3 Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 30, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14596"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14596">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>EOS 5D Mark III Firmware Version 1.2.3

</strong>Firmware Version 1.2.3 incorporates the following improvements and fixes.</p>
<ul>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which the flash may not fire depending on the timing of when the shutter button is pressed.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which the AF microadjustment value may change.*</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which the LCD monitor may show a line of false color along boundaries of high contrast.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which the histogram of a LiveView image is incorrectly displayed when an HDMI cable is connected.</li>
<li>Enables the brightness of the camera’s LCD monitor to be adjusted even when an HDMI cable is connected.</li>
<li>* The phenomenon listed in 2 was addressed with Firmware Version 1.2.1, and has been further improved with Firmware Version 1.2.3.</li>
</ul>
<p>Firmware Version 1.2.3 is for cameras with firmware up to Version 1.2.1. If the camera’s firmware is already Version 1.2.3, it is not necessary to update the firmware.</p>
<p>When updating the firmware of your camera, please first review the instructions thoroughly before you download the firmware.</p>
<p>Download: <a href="http://usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/professional_cameras/digital_slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank">Canon EOS 5D Mark III Firmware Version 1.2.3</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## J.R. (Oct 30, 2013)

ughhhh ... no 1DX styled goodies enabled by the firmware update. Thanks Canon!


----------



## Roo (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm surprised - I got mine delivered 2 weeks ago and its already got the latest version


----------



## kpk1 (Oct 30, 2013)

No word about Auto ISO and exposure compensation in M .
Bleah.
Looking forward for the next Nikon DF.
Why is Nikon so inovative ? Why Olympus, Fuji, Sony is too ? Why why why ?
Canon was so boring in the past 5 years.


----------



## mWaltari (Oct 30, 2013)

For me the worst part of MkIII firmware is that HRD does not produce RAW/TIFF images like it should. Fact that it produces jpeg makes it just automatic bracketing tool 

I really do not understand what they where thinking of??? 

In many situations it would make the Workflow so much faster and easier when you could use HDR results from straight from the camera. And if want to you could still use individual files if camera did not produce what you where looking for...

-Tee-


----------



## KurtStevens (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm still on the firmware that came with the camera. Is it worth upgrading to this? Do I have to do it by step or can I jump from this to the latest in one go?


----------



## rpt (Oct 30, 2013)

KurtStevens said:


> I'm still on the firmware that came with the camera. Is it worth upgrading to this? Do I have to do it by step or can I jump from this to the latest in one go?


You can jump straight to 1.2.3.


----------



## duydaniel (Oct 30, 2013)

Should have been:

* Added auto ISO bias in manual mode
* Improve dynamic range to 15 stops
* Spot metering is now link with all 61 AF points
* Improve light metering algorithm
* Improve battery life

Last but not least
New features!!!
* Can now make breakfast


----------



## Nishi Drew (Oct 30, 2013)

I've always been too tired and not up to making breakfast for myself, well it's just in time with tomorrow's early morning Halloween event shoot!


----------



## Camerajah (Oct 30, 2013)

heres hoping the pixel vertax grip still work after 123


----------



## Canon1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Yawn


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Oct 30, 2013)

The 5D3 gets neglected again with the true potential of the camera left crippled by firmware.

The 1DX gets all the post-development and we 5D3 owners get simple bug fixes.

Dissapointed Canon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2013)

Scott_McPhee said:


> The 5D3 gets neglected again with the true potential of the camera left crippled by firmware.
> 
> The 1DX gets all the post-development and we 5D3 owners get simple bug fixes.
> 
> Dissapointed Canon.



Oh that's right, the 5DIII didn't get f/8 AF and uncompressed HDMI output via firmware update, did it? Oh wait, it did. But the 1DX was neglected and did *not* get uncompressed HDMI output. I don't suppose that disappoints you…. :


----------



## Jamesy (Oct 30, 2013)

rpt said:


> KurtStevens said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still on the firmware that came with the camera. Is it worth upgrading to this? Do I have to do it by step or can I jump from this to the latest in one go?
> ...



Interesting, the article Craig posted above says "Firmware Version 1.2.3 is for cameras with firmware up to Version 1.2.1. If the camera’s firmware is already Version 1.2.3, it is not necessary to update the firmware."

I am running the day one firmware with no issues, does anyone have any experience with going from the initial firmware to 1.2.1 or 1.2.3?


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Oct 30, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Scott_McPhee said:
> 
> 
> > The 5D3 gets neglected again with the true potential of the camera left crippled by firmware.
> ...



You know what I mean - absolutely no need for the sarcasm.

As already stated, a nice wishlist:



> I mean improve the AF, metering, ISO.
> For example, and as already mentioned:
> * Added auto ISO bias in manual mode
> * Improve dynamic range to 15 stops
> ...



Look at the recent 1DX firmware update and compare it with what the 5D3 has got so far.
No comparison.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Oct 30, 2013)

The new 1DX firmware update brings the following - puts the 5D3 one a little to shame....
(I ain't a 1DX hater either!)



> Improved Operability for the EOS-1D X
> 
> Developed as the ultimate Canon EOS camera, the EOS-1D X Digital SLR is designed with foresight that enables its performance to be periodically improved with new firmware upgrades, helping to ensure maximum long-term value for owners and users of the camera. These improvements are engineered to support and advance the evolving creative needs and business imperatives of professional photographers and committed high-end amateurs. The features provided by firmware version 2 are designed for more efficient automation that takes the task of changing settings away from the “heat of the moment” and enables photographers to concentrate on creativity and obtaining valuable shots. Firmware version 2 upgrades and operability additions include a total of 10 features that are now new or improved:
> 
> ...


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 30, 2013)

Scott_McPhee said:


> Look at the recent 1DX firmware update and compare it with what the 5D3 has got so far.
> No comparison.


This is a tiny incremental update - there's no indication that Canon won't give the 5DIII updates the same or similar features once the 1DX update is out.


----------



## duydaniel (Oct 30, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Scott_McPhee said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the recent 1DX firmware update and compare it with what the 5D3 has got so far.
> ...



They better or else I will load the D800 firmware on my 5D :


----------



## arbitrage (Oct 30, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Scott_McPhee said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the recent 1DX firmware update and compare it with what the 5D3 has got so far.
> ...



+1000
5D3 still has a good chance of getting the 1DX stuff. But no way would they put it in this release if the 1DX FW isn't till January. This is an update to mainly fix the bug that was introduced from the last FW with the flash problems. And to once again attempt to fix the AFMA f/8 bug that never was fixed when they said it was.

5D3 got f/8 way after the 1DX, so I think they will still give the 5D3 some of the 1DX stuff. Hopefully at least it will get the AutoISO improvements. Time will tell but there is no reason to complain about this FW as we all knew it would never contain the new 1DX stuff this early.


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 30, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> They better or else I will load the D800 firmware on my 5D :


LOL and maybe it will unlock those hidden megapixels


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 30, 2013)

Yawn.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Scott_McPhee said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the recent 1DX firmware update and compare it with what the 5D3 has got so far.
> ...



+1 - the 1D X had f/8 AF from the start, they later gave it to the 5DIII. Auto ISO limits and other features from more recent cameras were added with the v2 firmware for the 7D. The v2 firmware update for the 5DII added the manual audio control that users wanted. If you want them now, there's always the 1D X...and before you blast me for that statement, there was a response from Canon on their forums to the effect that 1D X users who wanted uncompressed HDMI output could just get a 1D C.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

I'd still like a RED focus point in AI Servo! :


----------



## Harv (Oct 30, 2013)

It never ceases to amaze me how many people are never satisfied with what Canon does. If the 5D3 falls short of their expectations, why buy it in the first place?

For crying out loud, the 5D3 is half the price of the 1Dx. If someone wants the 1Dx features, they should reach into their pocket and pony up the funds to buy the 1Dx. It's that simple.

I elected to add the 5D3 to my bag as a second body to my 1D4. I knew what the specifications were when I made the decision to buy it. It performs as advertized. Firmware updates to deal with bugs that show up are appreciated and I'm thankful that the manufacturer offers them up. I don't expect Canon to turn my 5D3 into a 1Dx.

Anyone who purchased a 5D3 knew full well what it's features and limitations were when they made the decision and laid their money down.

If you own the 5D3, which is a great camera, just pick it up and go take some photos.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

Harv said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how many people are never satisfied with what Canon does. If the 5D3 falls short of their expectations, why buy it in the first place?
> 
> For crying out loud, the 5D3 is half the price of the 1Dx. If someone wants the 1Dx features, they should reach into their pocket and pony up the funds to buy the 1Dx. It's that simple.
> 
> ...


I think most of us do... The forum is just that, it's a forum, a place to talk shop, offer opinions, advice, etc. 

I certainly knew the feature set of my 5d3 when I made my purchase and have absolutely no regrets, I love it and shoot with it almost everyday. That doesn't mean I wouldn't like the red focus point! I still wish it had it, I still shoot without it and I still love my 5D MkIII... 

Checking back through the forum rules you'll be sure to see that nowhere does it mention "No Wishful Thinking comments in threads". 

I understand and tend to think on your thought lines, then I thought, well, I have one and love it but I'd sure like the red focus point, especially in AI servo or for low light situations... nothing wrong with wishing. 

Gotta go now, my camera is calling! 

All the best!


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 30, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> I'd still like a RED focus point in AI Servo! :


+1 on this, too, but I'm guessing there is a hardware limitation that prevented them from including it in the next-to-last firmware update.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 30, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Oh wait, it did. But the 1DX was neglected and did *not* get uncompressed HDMI output.



Apart from Nikon putting pressure on Canon, even 5d3 users who don't use Magic Lantern should be grateful since it's harder to withhold a fw feature if the ML devs showed that it's really simple to implement even w/o a Canon fw sdk 



arbitrage said:


> 5D3 still has a good chance of getting the 1DX stuff.



Why would that be? Canon always had a good (i.e. egoistic) reason for backporting fw features like the f8 af to enable 5d3 users to shoot with expensive Canon tele prime lenses + tc instead of a 7d. The 7d got their 2.0 fw to give it a sales boost, same with the 5d2 back then. 

Since the 5d3 is selling fine my guess is that Canon will try to boost their 1dx sales by distinguishing it from the little brother which shoots raw with Magic Lantern - so what's the reason for Canon to further enhance the 5d3 (or 6d) right now?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> ...so what's the reason for Canon to further enhance the 5d3 (or 6d) right now?



Because people on forums will complain if they don't??


----------



## Skirball (Oct 30, 2013)

Harv said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how many people are never satisfied with what Canon does. If the 5D3 falls short of their expectations, why buy it in the first place?



The 5d3 fanboys get a little antsy in the pantsy when someone mentions a 1Dx. Don't worry, there's an easy fix, just mention how much you love the 6D and their chest puffs out again.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd still like a RED focus point in AI Servo! :
> ...


Could be but it sure seems like something a FW update could alter... I'd like the center red focus in all cases pretty much, not just AI Servo. It's just that I shoot there so much!


----------



## Camerajah (Oct 30, 2013)

Well I can report that the pixel vertax grip works fine after 123,update was done without grip,and people this is 1.2.3 update not a 2.0 so don't expect too much


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...



There _might_ be a technical limitation. People who used previous 1-series bodies are used to red AF points. Like other cameras that don't have the transmissive LCD, the AF points are etched into the focus screen, and that makes them easy to illuminate from an angle which avoids significant wide-field reflection. On cameras with a transmissive LCD, there are no etched grooves to 'side-light', but rather the flat surface of the LCD has to be illuminated, and that's a lot less specific. The red light from the illuminator reflects off the surface of the transmissive LCD, and some of it reaches the metering sensor. You can see that here:







That's not a problem for still shooting, but for servo shooting, the near-continuous metering would be impacted by the illumination for the LCD. The solution for the 1D X is intermittent (blinking) illumination of the AF points in servo mode, and although that sounds like it could be implemented on the 5DIII, it's possible that they tweaked the interpretation from the metering sensor to ignore that red light, which might be possible with the RGB metering sensor of the 1D X but not possible with the less distinguishing metering sensor of the 5DIII. 

Lots of 'mights' there, and I suppose it's equally likely that Canon simply decided not to add that feature to the 5DIII, just as they decided not to add clean HDMI out to the 1D X.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...


+1 and thanks for the explanation and view! Definitely helps me understand that better. 

My favourite or favorite part of your comment was:


> Lots of 'mights' there, and I suppose it's equally likely that Canon simply decided not to add that feature to the 5DIII, just as they decided not to add clean HDMI out to the 1D X.


 Couldn't help but laugh out loud! Thanks again! ;D


----------



## Etienne (Oct 30, 2013)

mWaltari said:


> For me the worst part of MkIII firmware is that HRD does not produce RAW/TIFF images like it should. Fact that it produces jpeg makes it just automatic bracketing tool
> 
> I really do not understand what they where thinking of???
> 
> ...



I assume you mean HDR ... You can set it to save all images. When I do HDR I get the processed HDR in camera plus all of the RAW images.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2013)

Etienne said:


> I assume you mean HDR ... You can set it to save all images. When I do HDR I get the processed HDR in camera plus all of the RAW images.



Yeah, in-camera HDR. Another feature found on the 5DIII (and other models, including my lowly PowerShot S100), but not found on the 1D X.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > I assume you mean HDR ... You can set it to save all images. When I do HDR I get the processed HDR in camera plus all of the RAW images.
> ...


That wretched Canon... How is it, not to include the 1Dx in these feature sets? I've noticed that they left your hallowed 1Dx without a built in flash too, as even the Rebel series have them... Not very sporting of them at all... I feel your pain, no built in flash or articulating LCD screen on the lowly 5D MkIII either! 

Albeit, it's certainly easy to feel slighted by all these features that you're going without on your 1Dx, keep your chin up, it's possible they'll give it a hardware and another firmware update very soon... I'm hoping for your sake, anyway!


----------



## wookiee2cu (Oct 30, 2013)

If all of the feature requests are possible (the ones the 1DX are getting) maybe MagicLantern will be able to incorporate them... give it time. Plus it's kind of hard to complain about something the camera never had in the first place yet you had no problem buying it.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Oct 30, 2013)

*Fixes a phenomenon in which the AF microadjustment value may change.**

Anybody know what that is referring to?


----------



## glongstaff (Oct 30, 2013)

just updated from 1.2.1 and no problems as yet..still to do more testing to make myself happy


----------



## josephandrews222 (Oct 30, 2013)

...I will not be updating firmware without knowing a bit more about whether the update interferes with non-Canon-branded (but chipped) batteries, which work well with the current firmware.


----------



## Rat (Oct 30, 2013)

wookiee2cu said:


> Plus it's kind of hard to complain about something the camera never had in the first place yet you had no problem buying it.


No, it's pretty easy. One fix I'm jonesing for is a higher minimum speed when using auto ISO. Everyone with half a brain understands the camera can physically do this, and it would be nice if Canon could have at it. And it's perfectly OK if I voice that desire - how else would Canon be able to know, if all critics shut up?

All that doesn't mean I would or should leave the camera in the store. No one minds the crappy little details when buying a pro build, high iso full frame with an EF mount. It's not like I can go out and buy a totally equivalent, totally compatible camera save for that auto-iso-speed thingy.

I don't much like fallacies. I think this is called a black-or-white.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 30, 2013)

Skirball said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > It never ceases to amaze me how many people are never satisfied with what Canon does. If the 5D3 falls short of their expectations, why buy it in the first place?
> ...



*I love the 6D!* (And I own both.) Oh, wait! _*PUUFFF!*_ Too late.


----------



## Skirball (Oct 30, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Skirball said:
> 
> 
> > Harv said:
> ...



Lol!


----------



## KurtStevens (Oct 30, 2013)

Still don't know if its worth upgrading from day one firmware to this. Everyone started talking about prisms and 1dx nonsense. 

Worth it or not?


----------



## fugu82 (Oct 31, 2013)

It's generally a good idea to stay up-to-date on your firmware. There have been some nice improvements via the updates, like the f/8 AF. 

OTOH, there have been some issues, such as the reduction/removal of support of 3rd-party batteries. 

I usually wait until a few folks try out the update to see if it might negatively affect my toys, and then go for it.


----------



## eml58 (Oct 31, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yeah, in-camera HDR. Another feature found on the 5DIII (and other models, including my lowly PowerShot S100), but not found on the 1D X.



HDR, a little like Video, and a Camera you can hold to your ear and discuss the weather with to People a thousand miles away, all things I'm Happy not to see in a Camera. But that's just me, being me.

I have to say also, Thanks Neuro for the explanation on the Red Focus Point, I often wondered about this, having 2 1Dx Bodies and 2 5DMK III Bodies it intrigued me why Canon wouldn't have the same set up for this, but your Description makes sense, Thank You, and although it took some getting used to, I actually like the intermittent Red Focus point we now have in the 1Dx.

I Love CR in the morning (it's morning here in Singapore), in some immortal words from the Big Screen, "I Love the smell of Napalm in the Morning", and the Laughs, great stuff.


----------



## eml58 (Oct 31, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> *I love the 6D!* (And I own both.) Oh, wait! _*PUUFFF!*_ Too late.



Just what I mean, hilarious stuff ;D


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 31, 2013)

KurtStevens said:


> Still don't know if its worth upgrading from day one firmware to this. Everyone started talking about prisms and 1dx nonsense.
> 
> Worth it or not?


I'd say it's worth it Kurt. AF at f/8 is a great point, other little bug fixes are welcomed too. I had no issues with the firmware...


----------



## distant.star (Oct 31, 2013)

.
My 5D3 works just fine.

I don' fix things that aren't broken.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 31, 2013)

mWaltari said:


> For me the worst part of MkIII firmware is that HRD does not produce RAW/TIFF images like it should. Fact that it produces jpeg makes it just automatic bracketing tool
> 
> I really do not understand what they where thinking of???
> 
> ...


 
If the HDR image came straight from the camera, that would defeat the purpose of raw which is get the original data for post processing.


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 31, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> mWaltari said:
> 
> 
> > For me the worst part of MkIII firmware is that HRD does not produce RAW/TIFF images like it should. Fact that it produces jpeg makes it just automatic bracketing tool
> ...



You both have me confused on this one. You can configure the camera to save the final HDR photo (as a JPG) and keep the CR2 files it was created from as well. I'm guessing you wish it would store the 32-bit [HDR] RAW file, but that would be huge and the idea of in-camera HDR is to do it quickly and give you the final photo without having to post-process. If the JPG results aren't what you want, you can always use the CR2 files if you want to do it on your PC. It would be nice if Canon would let you store the in-camera HDR file as a TIFF.


----------



## Jamesy (Oct 31, 2013)

Dave_NYC said:


> Anyone running 3rd party batts, YN622 triggers, or YN flashes (568, 565) have any problems after updating? I'm not counting the 3rd party battery related messages after the 1.2.1 update.



Are YN622 triggers an issue with the newer firmware versions? They run fine on my Day One firmware (v.1.0.7) and it would be a huge issue for me if they stopped working.


----------



## J.R. (Oct 31, 2013)

Jamesy said:


> Dave_NYC said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone running 3rd party batts, YN622 triggers, or YN flashes (568, 565) have any problems after updating? I'm not counting the 3rd party battery related messages after the 1.2.1 update.
> ...



Thanks for bringing this up. I'm holding back on the update till the fog clears.


----------



## iron-t (Oct 31, 2013)

Does anyone know if Canon ever does "soft" fixes in its firmware updates? I've previously complained about somewhat inconsistent metering in my six-month-old 5D3. I've taken a few dozen shots in different conditions since updating to 1.2.3 and the exposure seems better. I know auto companies do "soft recalls" all the time, where they don't announce any problem but fix something while you're at the dealer having maintenance done. Might Canon have done the same with FW 1.2.3?

Of course it's always very possible that this is all in my head.


----------



## J.R. (Oct 31, 2013)

iron-t said:


> Does anyone know if Canon ever does "soft" fixes in its firmware updates? I've previously complained about somewhat inconsistent metering in my six-month-old 5D3. I've taken a few dozen shots in different conditions since updating to 1.2.3 and the exposure seems better. I know auto companies do "soft recalls" all the time, where they don't announce any problem but fix something while you're at the dealer having maintenance done. Might Canon have done the same with FW 1.2.3?
> 
> Of course it's always very possible that this is all in my head.



I also believe that soft updates are entirely possible. However, these must be small technical issues which are not vociferously complained of / demanded by a large section of the customer base.


----------



## Jamesy (Oct 31, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > Dave_NYC said:
> ...



Seems like a couple of us have the same question.

If anyone has access to YN622's and are running the latest 1.2.3 firmware - please let us know your experience with the combination.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 1, 2013)

Initiating update proceedures... ;D


----------



## Zen (Nov 3, 2013)

Harv said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how many people are never satisfied with what Canon does. If the 5D3 falls short of their expectations, why buy it in the first place?
> 
> For crying out loud, the 5D3 is half the price of the 1Dx. If someone wants the 1Dx features, they should reach into their pocket and pony up the funds to buy the 1Dx. It's that simple.
> 
> ...



Yeayyy! If you didn't like it, or wanted a 1Dx, why did you buy this one?

I'm satisfied with mine, and there are loads of 'togs out there who wish they could afford one of these "inferior" cameras. Count yourself fortunate to have one.

Zen ;D


----------



## duydaniel (Nov 3, 2013)

Zen said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > It never ceases to amaze me how many people are never satisfied with what Canon does. If the 5D3 falls short of their expectations, why buy it in the first place?
> ...



People want a feature calles something like exposure bias when shoot in manual mode and auto iso.
This is what Nikon offers in their D7000 not something flagship exclusive is it?


----------



## Jamesy (Nov 3, 2013)

Dave_NYC said:


> Got around to updating today (didn't want to before, had a couple of gigs imminent). So far, straight YN565 on the camera, and YN622/YN565 mix are behaving as expected. Exposure is good, communication good in terms of changing settings etc. I have some other shots I want to do later this week, if I run into problems with settings or my my 568 flashes, I'll drop a note back in here.
> 
> I have a Meike grip and 3rd party batts (Opteka) are behaving the same as before - when inserting new ones, I get the message about irregular communication, and a blinking battery LED (the latter every time I turn on the camera) but after taking the first shot I get accurate battery capacity readings.



@Dave - thanks very much for reporting back. I am in the middle of a product shoot and cannot risk it but will try to upgrade in the next week or so.

Is there a way to save the existing firmware out of the camera to support a future downgrade in the event the upgrade turns my camera 'pear shaped'? Also, does the upgrade wipe the camera settings or are they retained?

Admittedly I have only done an upgrade once with my 40D and it went well so there was no need to revert back to the earlier firmware.


----------



## rpt (Nov 4, 2013)

Jamesy said:


> Dave_NYC said:
> 
> 
> > Got around to updating today (didn't want to before, had a couple of gigs imminent). So far, straight YN565 on the camera, and YN622/YN565 mix are behaving as expected. Exposure is good, communication good in terms of changing settings etc. I have some other shots I want to do later this week, if I run into problems with settings or my my 568 flashes, I'll drop a note back in here.
> ...


If you had downloaded an earlier version, you can rewind back to that one. All the versions Canon puts out are complete. Unfortunately Canon USA has removed the firmware version 1.2.1 in the last two days.


----------



## kaihp (Nov 4, 2013)

rpt said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a way to save the existing firmware out of the camera to support a future downgrade in the event the upgrade turns my camera 'pear shaped'? Also, does the upgrade wipe the camera settings or are they retained?
> ...



These links might be useful:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/27313056/eos5d3-v113-win.zip
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/27313056/eos5d3-v121-win.zip


----------



## digitalpuppy (Nov 14, 2013)

It's been a few days since this update has hit the streets. Do those who have upgraded to 1.2.3 have any more data to report? I was going to do the update in the next day or so unless people were having overtly negative experiences. 

Can anyone chime in with their experiences with 1.2.3 after a couple of weeks of use?


----------

